

Local AZ Tech Darling Jawa & Jason Hope a Big Scam? - bkaid
http://www.azdisruptors.com/blog/2011/3/18/local-tech-darling-jawa-jason-hope-a-big-scam.html

======
bdclimber14
This hits close to home. It's unfortunately how PHX entrepreneurship seems to
overlook scams like this.

